# Thoughts on 24 ton splitter from Harbor Frieght



## sblat (Nov 19, 2011)

I am in the market for a new splitter.  My neighbor and I are going to be purchasing it together.  I was just looking tonight at Harbor Freight and saw that they have their 24 ton unit on sale for $750.  That seems like a pretty good price for a 24 ton unit.  Do any of you know anything about them.  It has a 9hp engine, but couldn't find what kind.  Any thoughts you have on this splitter are welcome.  I know that the Huskee is not much more, but $250 is a lot for us.   I added the link below. Thanks

http://www.harborfreight.com/lawn-garden/power-tools/9-hp-24-ton-log-splitter-66663.html

Steve


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 19, 2011)

sblattert said:
			
		

> I am in the market for a new splitter.  My neighbor and I are going to be purchasing it together.  I was just looking tonight at Harbor Freight and saw that they have their 24 ton unit on sale for $750.  That seems like a pretty good price for a 24 ton unit.  Do any of you know anything about them.  It has a 9hp engine, but couldn't find what kind.  Any thoughts you have on this splitter are welcome.  I know that the Huskee is not much more, but $250 is a lot for us.   I added the link below. Thanks
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/lawn-garden/power-tools/9-hp-24-ton-log-splitter-66663.html
> 
> Steve



sblattert, I purchase stuff from Harbor Freight and have been happy with many of the items purchased.  The stuff that I didn't care for, I either did not purchase or found out after and returned.  While I do not have experience with this particular splitter, I do recommend getting a good quality splitter.  One way of knowing which splitter to get is by finding out which splitters have been tried and tested by forum members.  There is a huge collective knowledge here.

Remember, you'll want a splitter that works today, tomorrow , next month, next year, and for years to come.  Spending an extra $250 now could be insurance for later.  Maybe this splitter is great.  I, personally, would lean toward a model that is tested and proven tried and true, because you'll be demanding a lot of a splitter.  They take a ton of punishment.

I know that the splitters sold through Tractor Supply Company (TSC) are made by SpeeCo.  They're good machines that cost about $900-$1000.  Many users report these lasting for 10+ years.  I own a SpeeCo that I purchased through Blain's Farm and Fleet.  I love it.


----------



## jhoff310 (Nov 19, 2011)

I am not familiar with it, but I have purchase some things from harbor freight without problems. With that being said, I would avoid this one. The engine is a no name...I had heard at one time they were made by honda, But I wasn't able to verify that info.  $750 is a fair amount of cabbage to shell out on a 90 day warranty. The recommended  log diameter is 8", that's a paper plate. Where do you get parts for the "no name" engine?

I'm not trying to pee in your apple juice, but I would go for the Huskee. I know you said $250 is a little above your budget, but how hard is it to make $250? MI cans have the .10 deposit, scrap metal, clean gutters, dog walk,deliver pizzas for a month, etc..

Jeff


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 19, 2011)

jhoff310 said:
			
		

> I am not familiar with it, but I have purchase some things from harbor freight without problems. With that being said, I would avoid this one. The engine is a no name...I had heard at one time they were made by honda, But I wasn't able to verify that info.  $750 is a fair amount of cabbage to shell out on a 90 day warranty. The recommended  log diameter is 8", that's a paper plate. Where do you get parts for the "no name" engine?
> 
> I'm not trying to pee in your apple juice, but I would go for the Huskee. I know you said $250 is a little above your budget, but how hard is it to make $250? MI cans have the .10 deposit, scrap metal, clean gutters, dog walk,deliver pizzas for a month, etc..
> 
> Jeff



Ditto!!  Being $750 invested, you might as well go for the big name, tried and true for an extra $250.  I've heard they go on sale for about $900.  And there's some who end up with 10% off coupons to boot.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm cautious with HF as well but that is a lot of splitter for $750 and I'm sure it will do just fine with a lot larger than 8".  I imagine that is something their lawyers make them say for when people are using it horizontal.


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 19, 2011)

Log splitters aren't rocket science and bottom line priced units will all split wood. The engine will be a Chinese Honda knock off for shoo. Only thing I see that could become troublesome is the wedge guides. They can bind with time. The Speeco units solved that with the so called built in log cradle that IMO was a clever marketing skeem for a cheap way to the guide the wedge. However it does work so I will not fault it. With all that said Speeco has had there share of problems last few yrs as they continue to find ways the cheapin their product with Chinese parts. But the they do stand behind there product and people I know of personally who have had beam failures got them replaced promptly.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 19, 2011)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> Log splitters aren't rocket science and bottom line priced units will all split wood. The engine will be a Chinese Honda knock off for shoo. Only thing I see that could become troublesome is the wedge guides. They can bind with time. The Speeco units solved that with the so called built in log cradle that IMO was a clever marketing skeem for a cheap way to the guide the wedge. However it does work so I will not fault it. With all that said Speeco has had there share of problems last few yrs as they continue to find ways the cheapin their product with Chinese parts. But the they do stand behind there product and people I know of personally who have had beam failures got them replaced promptly.



Dito on the beam failure replacement.  My uncle's beam bent at the foot (the place the log gets pushed into).  They simply sent him a new beam free.  That was it.  No need to send the defective beam back, etc.


----------



## Cazimere (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't waste your money on that HF splitter. There is a reason they are selling for 650$ off list price.
They also only hold half as much hydraulic fluid as the 22 ton Huskee so you'll probably have to stop splitting to let it cool down every so often. I know a guy who bought a HF splitter and returned it. He paid 89$ to have it shipped to him, then 100$ to ship it back.
He now owns a Huskee.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 19, 2011)

I too would recommend the Huskee over the Harbor Freight. Get the cheap one and something breaks or whatever and you can't find parts so you end up having to make something which adds to the expense and frustration. 

fwiw, our 20 ton MTD is over 20 years old and trouble free, although the engine is now starting to burn some oil. Not too bad though considering splitting over 200 cord of wood.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 19, 2011)

My MTD has twice the oil capacity and doesn't heat up but then I don't like to sweat so I don't work when it's hot out.  Do all the splitting in the Spring and Fall when it's cool out.  The tank is part of the frame and as such there is a lot of thermal mass to transfer the heat.  Also, with less oil you might be more inclined to use a better oil and change it more often.

I couldn't tell from the pic so downloaded the manual to see how the hitch is attached.  I often like to leave mine hitched to my tractor and with that design you need to unhitch it to use it vertical.

90 day warranty is short.  Better put it to work right away.


----------



## Kenster (Nov 19, 2011)

I understand the financial dilemma but if you can swing it at all, go for the Huskee 22.  Having a buddy to halfsies with is a huge advantage.   I think the regular price is now $1100 but they frequently run for $1000, though this time of year may not be the best time to look for a bargain.  If you can hold off til Spring you'll probably find a better deal.   However.... go to TSC's website and sign up for email notifications on sales, discount coupons, etc.  A few times each year they put out a 10% coupon that is good for splitters.    Some guys have had luck by finding the manager and just flat out asking for a 10% discount.   I think you can get 10% off of your purchase when you open an  account with them.   If you don't really want to finance it, just turn around and pay it off right away.  
Also, look for store stock that is marked down because it has been returned.  

Is there any possibility that you can sell a little bit?  Even a couple of cords sold will more than make up the difference.

One more thing.... be on the look out for a used one.  You can probably find a good used one for the the price of that one at Harbor Freight.   I'd rather have a used Huskee than a new one from HF.  

Listen to your brothers here.   They are all trying to steer you away from HF.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Nov 19, 2011)

"Listen to your brothers here.  They are all trying to steer you away from HF. "

...none of whom have ever owned one.


----------



## Kenster (Nov 19, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> "Listen to your brothers here.  They are all trying to steer you away from HF. "
> 
> ...none of whom have ever owned one.



I didn't have to own a YUGO to know better than to buy one.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 19, 2011)

I have been looking around at splitters. Taking my time. A guy had one out in the front yard the other day. I stopped and talked with him. It was a Huskee. It was brand new. He wanted 850 for it. He had hurt his back and was not able to do the work with the wood. I waited and went to Lowe's and TSC. I looked at the Huskee at TSC. They wanted 1100 for it. I also saw that they had a new type of Kenetic energy model. Speed something. I went out in the enclosed area to see it. They said they could show it to me but could not sell it to me. I said why is that. They said there is a defect and the company is trying to come up with a fix. Until then, they can not sell them. So, I watched him run it. Very fast, what a time saver. I have also seen the DR kenetic model. Very nice. 

Anyway, there were three Huskees sitting next to this model. I said can you show me how one of those work. He said no, all those are broke. I will have to bring you out to the front of the store to show you how one works. I said broke? What happened. He said there is a problem with them and the customers brought them back. Something is shearing off and a part needs replacing. I said they look brand new. He said they are, pretty much. That one had one cord of wood put through it. That one had five cord of wood put through it. And that one had twenty cord of wood put through it. So what are the customers doing right now? They got new ones. We will pay to get these repaired and sell them used, I guess. 

So, I am glad I did not buy the used Huskee from the guy with it in his yard. If whatever happened to the ones at TSC happened to the one I bought from him. No support! I will not be buying a Huskee after seeing three of them sitting there at the store broke. This is not a very big place, I wonder how many across the country have had that problem? I do not know if you folks who have them have a recent model, but they seem to be having some problems with them. They were the 22 ton model.

Renting is cheap for now.


----------



## Kenster (Nov 19, 2011)

That seems really strange to have a clump of bad ones in one place like that.   I haven't heard of any inherent problems in late model Huskee 22s.  I suspect the news of that would be all over this board.  I guess, like anything else, you'll find a few problems among hundreds or thousands of satisfied customers.  

This sure would make me shy away from Huskees, too,  if that was all the information I had on them.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 19, 2011)

I was very surprised Kenster. I was also very surprised when he told me the Kenetic energy one was broke. Apparently something was shearing off in that to. Just a defect in that one. And who knows what it was with the three 22 Ton Huskees. Maybe a bad part they need to find and weed out. I am sure yours and a whole lot of other people are happy with theirs. I know the three guys that got new ones when they brought theirs back to TSC must of been happy to get the new ones. Especially the guy that had put 20 cord through his and they gave him a new one. Not trying to bust on your wood splitter Kenster. I thought it was very strange myself. 

The Kenetic energy one was this model - Speedpro Kinetic energy log splitter from TSC They could not even sell these until they figure it out and get the fix. I would like one of these or the DR Rapidfire. Both are very fast. The time they would save would be great.


----------



## Kenster (Nov 19, 2011)

No offense taken.  Like I said, it would make me suspicious to come up and see three splitters down all with the same problem.   $850 would have been a great deal for that one you saw, though.   It would interesting if those three had close serial numbers which could indicate that a guy at the assembly plant was asleep at the wheel OR that a specific batch of those parts were bad.  

Our local TSC had one of the  kinetic jobs on his front lot last week.  It did not appear that it was not for sale.   I think they work like the Super Split, don't they?  (not to be confused with the Fiskers Super splitter!)  I've seen youtubes of those.  Pretty amazing.  They would work much faster than  I can but with a partner or two you could really move some wood through it.  

You'll find the splitter that's right for you.  I researched and agonized over them for many weeks until a super deal just fell into my lap.


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 20, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> I have been looking around at splitters. Taking my time. A guy had one out in the front yard the other day. I stopped and talked with him. It was a Huskee. It was brand new. He wanted 850 for it. He had hurt his back and was not able to do the work with the wood. I waited and went to Lowe's and TSC. I looked at the Huskee at TSC. They wanted 1100 for it. I also saw that they had a new type of Kenetic energy model. Speed something. I went out in the enclosed area to see it. They said they could show it to me but could not sell it to me. I said why is that. They said there is a defect and the company is trying to come up with a fix. Until then, they can not sell them. So, I watched him run it. Very fast, what a time saver. I have also seen the DR kenetic model. Very nice.
> 
> Anyway, there were three Huskees sitting next to this model. I said can you show me how one of those work. He said no, all those are broke. I will have to bring you out to the front of the store to show you how one works. I said broke? What happened. He said there is a problem with them and the customers brought them back. Something is shearing off and a part needs replacing. I said they look brand new. He said they are, pretty much. That one had one cord of wood put through it. That one had five cord of wood put through it. And that one had twenty cord of wood put through it. So what are the customers doing right now? They got new ones. We will pay to get these repaired and sell them used, I guess.
> 
> ...


Wonder if those broke ones weren't assembled correctly at the store? Sounds like a love joy problem or maybe the pumps themselves are failing. Guaranteed those pumps are Chinese.


----------



## sblat (Nov 20, 2011)

I really appreciate all of the responses.  I am always keeping my eye out for a deal, and was curious if this was one.  I am borrowing a splitter this weekend to split about 2 cord that I have ready now, which will leave me not in need of a splitter til the spring.  I guess we will keep an eye out, and hopefully something will come up.  Thanks again for all the input.

Steve


----------



## richg (Nov 20, 2011)

If $750.00 is your max, use Searchtempest to find a name-brand used splitter rather than buy one from Harbor Freight. You could probably find a 22 ton Huskee for $750.00. I read a saying on here which was spot on: "I'm too poor to buy cheap".


----------



## gapman789 (Nov 20, 2011)

richg said:
			
		

> If $750.00 is your max, use Searchtempest to find a name-brand used splitter rather than buy one from Harbor Freight. You could probably find a 22 ton Huskee for $750.00. I read a saying on here which was spot on: "I'm too poor to buy cheap".



Yup.  I bought a used 22 ton Huskee this fall for $750.  It is like new.  
I was very patient in my search for a splitter and I feel it paid off.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 20, 2011)

richg said:
			
		

> "I'm too poor to buy cheap".



That's me too.  Most times that I've made a big purchase that was of the cheap version, it's cost me more somehow.


----------



## thinkxingu (Nov 20, 2011)

The problem with tractor supply is that the workers don't know even the most basic info on troubleshooting- my local tsc had the same issue with seeders, there were four "broken" ones on the floor.  I convinced the manager to sell me one cheap with the promise that I would return with a fix.  Problem was a missed step in assembly.  

There are so many people buying Huskee splitters here, I'm sure we'd hear about the problems.  Go see if that guy still has it for sale, and enjoy your savings.

S


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't know. I may just rent for now. I am also thinking about getting my brother to go in halves with me on a DR Rapidfire. Man those things are fast. $2400 bucks thow. OUCH! But talk about saving time!

sblattert, did not mean to take your thread over. Sorry about that. One other thing I am also considering, and you may want to as well, is buying a Troy built at Lowe's. They sell a 27 ton model for $1199. And you can get 0% financing for 6 months. As long as you pay it off in 6 months, its a good deal.

Nice thing about buying from a store is they will back up the splitter if something goes wrong that should not have. A little security.


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 20, 2011)

I built a fast hydraulic one that cost me 1800.00 but the powerplant to run it cost 18,000.00.


----------



## Kenster (Nov 20, 2011)

Steve, just be patient.  The perfect splitter will turn up in time.   I watched Craigslist for several weeks, sometimes checking every 15 minutes or so.  One night a new listing popped up.  It said "New Huskee 35 ton Splitter - $1000."   I responded immediately.  She assured me it had never been used even though it was seven years old.  She said the price was firm.  I told her that if it checked out when I saw it, I'd pay her the $1000.   It took a few days for our schedules to work where I could go into Houston to see it.  She told me I was first in line but a lot of other people were waiting to see if I bought it.  I was actually afraid that she'd end up selling to someone who offered her more money but she assured me that it was mine if I wanted it. 
The thing was pristine.  Perfect paint.  Not the slightest scratch or rub on the beam, or anywhere else - no wood had ever touched it.  No gasoline had ever even been in the tank.  I brought it home, put some gas in it and fired on the second pull.  Thirty Five tons is really more than I need but I couldn't pass up this deal.  I've put maybe two cords through it now.

So, the deals are out there.  Just take your time and, as has been said already, you might find much better deals come Spring or Summer.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 20, 2011)

I built a fast hydraulic one that cost me 1800.00 but the powerplant to run it cost 18,000.00.

 :lol:


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 20, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> I too would recommend the Huskee over the Harbor Freight. Get the cheap one and something breaks or whatever and you can't find parts so you end up having to make something which adds to the expense and frustration.
> 
> fwiw, our 20 ton MTD is over 20 years old and trouble free, although the engine is now starting to burn some oil. Not too bad though considering splitting over 200 cord of wood.



A Briggs? Re-Ring it now, valve seats re-conditioned if needed and it go another 20 years trouble free.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone own or used one of these? They look heavy built. American made as well.

http://americancls.com/


----------



## Nixon (Nov 20, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> Anyone own or used one of these?




I've owned a 25 hh for a few years now.  I got it with the lift,4 way, log table,and  Honda. It' very well made ,and has been very reliable.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 21, 2011)

I have the 30 ton HF model that looks like that.
Looking at the manual, the engine sure seems to be the 9 hp Subaru Robin engine like mine.
I love that engine.  Very easy to pull (auto compression release, I think).  Starts every time.
I've had two pretty significant problems though.
-The bolt in the cylinder that holds everything together was loose, causing a leak.  It was easy to retorque, but it could've been bad.  They probably addressed that by now.
-The tank leaked through some bad welding at the bottom where it attaches to the frame.  I glopped some stuff on there, an it doesn't leak too much now anymore.

I've put about 20 cords through it, and everything else is fine, knock on wood.


----------



## maverick06 (Nov 21, 2011)

For what it is worth, the 7 ton gets good reviews from people who own it.... except it is a little light on the power: 

http://www.harborfreight.com/7-ton-log-splitter-97113.html


----------



## blades (Nov 21, 2011)

30t hf, 12 years, motor,  pump lovejoy and cylinder still good. used and abused for 10 years before rebuilding it to a much higher level construction wise. Wedge design not the best for crotches and other knarly stuff. Recommend welding spacer plates to wedge plate as their 3 piece design does not hold alignment  well. Constrictions in the hydro piping ( all 90deg fittins that are restricted internally) and location of return port (no baffle - air entrainment in oil) cause overheating of oil.  That said the unit preformed as well as anything else in its price range, 7-10 cords a year.  I did bend the beam and the foot plate rather early on ( learning curve?) with some nasty crotch pieces as well as rounds that were 30" or better in diameter.  I also had the the cylinder mount blow off ( poor weld) . To be fair I was majorly exceeding its  price point design capabilities, and that would apply to any other brand price wise as well.  It is now 2 seasons of splitting (around 40 cord) since construction of new beam, wedge, replacement of valve ( new Prince), additional small oil tank added, all fittings replaced with hi-flow versions,and all new lines installed. Temp. buildup has been reduced to what is considered normal operating  range.  The big 3, pump ,motor+coupler, and cylinder still going strong.


----------



## Boom Stick (Nov 22, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> I don't know. I may just rent for now. I am also thinking about getting my brother to go in halves with me on a DR Rapidfire. Man those things are fast. $2400 bucks thow. OUCH! But talk about saving time!
> 
> sblattert, did not mean to take your thread over. Sorry about that. One other thing I am also considering, and you may want to as well, is buying a Troy built at Lowe's. They sell a 27 ton model for $1199. And you can get 0% financing for 6 months. As long as you pay it off in 6 months, its a good deal.
> 
> Nice thing about buying from a store is they will back up the splitter if something goes wrong that should not have. A little security.



Before you go to Lowes stop by the post office and ask for a change of address packet like you just moved intot he area.  They contain a coupon (or did) for 10-20% off a purchase at Lowes or get a friend who was in the military and save their 10% vets discount.  I use my old military id card everytime I go there and it is always honored.


----------



## yooperdave (Nov 22, 2011)

harbor freight warranty is only 3 months on that unit.  gotta wonder why, right?


----------



## DanCorcoran (Nov 22, 2011)

yooperdave said:
			
		

> harbor freight warranty is only 3 months on that unit.  gotta wonder why, right?



I think what they do is lower the price and shorten the warranty.  If you want the longer (more typical) warranty, you pay extra for the extended warranty.  This goes toward evening out the overall price, compared to other brands.  Just a different marketing strategy...


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 22, 2011)

blades said:
			
		

> 30t hf, 12 years, motor,  pump lovejoy and cylinder still good. used and abused for 10 years before rebuilding it to a much higher level construction wise. Wedge design not the best for crotches and other knarly stuff. Recommend welding spacer plates to wedge plate as their 3 piece design does not hold alignment  well. Constrictions in the hydro piping ( all 90deg fittins that are restricted internally) and location of return port (no baffle - air entrainment in oil) cause overheating of oil.  That said the unit preformed as well as anything else in its price range, 7-10 cords a year.  I did bend the beam and the foot plate rather early on ( learning curve?) with some nasty crotch pieces as well as rounds that were 30" or better in diameter.  I also had the the cylinder mount blow off ( poor weld) . To be fair I was majorly exceeding its  price point design capabilities, and that would apply to any other brand price wise as well.  It is now 2 seasons of splitting (around 40 cord) since construction of new beam, wedge, replacement of valve ( new Prince), additional small oil tank added, all fittings replaced with hi-flow versions,and all new lines installed. Temp. buildup has been reduced to what is considered normal operating  range.  The big 3, pump ,motor+coupler, and cylinder still going strong.



While I can respect the work that you put into your splitter, I, personally, don't want to work on the splitter.  I want to work on the wood.  While I like some of what HF sells, such as their moisture meter, I wouldn't purchase this splitter.  I purchased a SpeeCo for $1250 on sale.  It performs great.  I don't worry about what I split.  It just splits it.


----------

